# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  ΣΕΑ/Μ (Σημαιοφόρος Έφεδρος Αξιωματικός/Μάχιμος)

## Michael

ΣΕΑ(Μ) σημαίνει (για όσους τυχόν δεν γνωρίζουν) Σημαιοφόρος Επίκουρος Αξιωματικός (Μάχιμος). Μπαίνωντας κανείς στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ δεν βρίσκει καμμιά σχετική αναφορά για το ποιοί είναι κτλ. Εδώ μπορούμε να συζητάμε για τι είναι, πως γίνεται κανείς, ποιά είναι τα προβλήματα τους, ποιά η ιστορία τους και η συνεισφορά τους στο ΠΝ και την χώρα μας και γιατί όχι, όσοι είναι εν ενεργεία, να γνωριστούν και να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους. Δεκτές και άλλες ειδικότητες (π.χ.ΣΕΑ(Ι)) αν θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν.

Ανοίξαμε λοιπόν και σας περιμένουμε!

Εκφράστε τις απορίες σας, τις ερωτήσεις σας, τα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## fcuk

Michael ωραιο το τοπικ που ανοιξες!!!!

Στο μηνυμα σου αναφερεις οτι στην σελιδα του ΠΝ δεν γινεται καμια αναφορα για τους ΣΕΑ υποθετω οτι ισως αυτο γινεται γιατι οι ΣΕΑ ειναι εφεδροι η' μπορει γιατι οι ΣΕΑ ειναι αδικημενοι απο τους μονιμους και αυτο το ξερουν οσοι εχουν κανει θητεια.

Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι οι ΣΕΑ τουλαχιστον για τους (Μ) που τυγχανει να γνωριζω ειναι οτι προσφερουν πολλες υπηρεσιες στο ΠΝ και ειδικα αυτοι που ειναι κυβερνητες στα διαφορα βοηθητικα πλοια του ΠΝ και ειδικα αυτοι που ειναι στα ρυμουλκα και στα ΒΒ!!!!!

που καβαλανε τα ρημαδια και ειναι αναγκασμενοι να τα πανε και εχουν απο πανω τους και ολους τους ασχετους να τους λενε γιατι ετσι γιατι αλλιως χωρις να ξερουν γιατι π.χ μπορει να κοπανισε και κατευθειαν τρεχουν να τους ονομασουν ασχετους κ.λ.π ποιοι????αυτοι που το μονο στοιχειο που εχουν να τους συνδεει με την θαλασσα ειναι οτι τα καλοκαιρινα τους μπανια!!!!

κατι ακουσα οτι τελευταια βαλανε μονιμους στα ρυμουλκα κυβερνητες και γινεται χαμος :Surprised:  ,καλο ομως αυτο για να τα βλεπουν μπας και βαλουν μυαλο!!!!

Πρεπει να σου πω ακομα οτι πολλα παιδια απο σχολες δεν πανε πια να γινουν ΣΕΑ γιατι με την μειωση της θητειας που εγινε δεν συμφερει να πανε και να κανουν 5 μηνες παραπανω αφου αυτη η μειωση δεν εχει ακολουθησει και στους ΣΕΑ και καλα κανουν κατα την αποψη μου γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος.

Επισης πρεπει να πουμε μπραβο και στους μηχανικους απο τις σχολες που αυτοι δεν μπορουν να γινουν ΣΕΑ κακος βεβαια αλλα αυτοι αποτελουν την μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια για τους κυβερνητες τους.

----------


## Michael

Καλωσήρθες φίλε στο θέμα, αλλά και στο φόρουμ, μιας και βλέπω ότι είσαι νέο μέλος μας.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλοί από τους μόνιμους έχουν κάποιο σύνδρομο κατωτερώτητας λόγω ίσως του ότι ένας ΣΕΑ έρχεται σαν στρατεύσιμος και ξαφνικά γίνεται αξιωματικός. Ιδιαίτερα οι υπαξιωματικοί και οι ανθυπασπιστές δεν νοιώθουν όπως είναι φυσικό και τόσο άνετα. Αν και δεν θα 'πρεπε βέβαια. Κάποιοι πάλι νομίζουν ότι είναι αρχιναυαρχαίοι και συμπεριφέρονται αντίστοιχα. Τι τα θες, ο καθένας με την τρέλα του... Ίσως το γεγονός ότι ένας Πλοίαρχος ΕΝ μπορεί να κυβερνήσει ένα VLCC με το τεράστιο μέγεθος που διαθέτει, ίσως τα πολλά όπως νομίζουν χρήματα που παίρνει, ίσως το ότι ταξιδεύει διαρκώς στο εξωτερικό τους κάνουν κάπως να ζηλέυουν και για αυτό να αντιδρούν -ως μη ώφειλαν βέβαια- μικροπρεπώς. Πάντως υπάρχουν και καλοί και σωστοί ανθρώποι. Θα μπορούσα μάλιστα μερικούς να τους πω και ναυτικούς με την ανάλογη βαρύτητα και φόρτιση που δίνουμέ στην λέξη όσοι γνωρίζουμε. Βέβαια συνήθως αυτοί πηγαίνουν στις φρεγάτες και στα μεγαλύτερα πλοία.
Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και αυτοί που μπήκαν στο ΠΝ από το παράθυρο χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις και μόρφωση και το κυριότερο χωρίς ζέση, ενδιαφέρον και ιδεώδη. Είναι αυτοί που είδαν το ΠΝ σαν δημοσιοϋπαλληλίκη, μονιμότητα εργασίας, στολή, γαλλόνια, εξουσία και... ο νικήτης παίρνει και το κορίτσι! 
Πάντως το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να αποφασίσει κάποιος πλέον να πάει για ΣΕΑ αν δεν μειωθεί η επιπλέον θητεία ή αν δεν αυξηθεί η υποχρεωτική ή αν δεν έχει κάποια παραπάνω κίνητρα (πχ χρηματικά, ευκαιρίες για περαιτέρω καριέρα στο ΠΝ κτλ).
Η συμβολή των Μηχανικών του ΕΝ κατά την διάρκεια της θητείας τους είτε ως στρατευσιμοί κελευστές είτε ως ναύτες εκτιμώ πως είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική. Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι. Τουλάχιστον τους αναγνωρίζεται ολόκληρη η υπηρεσία τους ως προαγώγιμη για τα διπλώματά τους. Ε, κάτι είναι και αυτό αν και θα έπρεπε να έχουν και κάποια παραπάνω χρηματική αμοιβή, έστω και μικρή.
Αν πιστευείς και εσύ στην προσφορά τους θα σου πρότεινα να στείλεις ένα e-mail στο site του ΠΝ με την σύσταση να βάλουν κάποια σχετική αναφορά "τιμής ένεκεν" τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Michael

Το ιστορικό της Σχολής ΣΕΑ όπως παρουσιάζεται στην επίσημη ιστοσελίαδα του ΠΝ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/dne/el/ke...sxoles/sea.htm):
"Κατά τους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους 1912-13 καθιερώθηκε ο θεσμός των εφέδρων Αξιωματικών προερχομένων από τις τάξεις του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Κατά τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο υπήρξε η ανάγκη σε Αξιωματικούς οπότε και δημιουργήθηκε η Σχολή Εφέδρων Μαχίμων Αξιωματικών προερχόμενοι από τις τάξεις του Ε.Ν . Η Σχολή αυτή λειτούργησε από το 1917 μέχρι το 1918 στη Ελλάδα επί του θωρηκτού ‘ΛΗΜΝΟΣ’.

Τον Μάρτιο του 1942 λειτούργησε η Σχολή στο Κεντρικό Προγυμναστήριο Αλεξανδρείας και το 1946 μεταφέρθηκε στην Ελλάδα επί του Β.Π ‘ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ’ με την επωνυμία Σχολή Εφέδρων Μαχίμων Αξιωματικών (Σ.Ε.Μ.Α).
Το 1948 η Σ.Ε.Μ.Α υπήχθη στο Β.Ε. ΠΑΛΑΣΚΑΣ και λειτούργησε συνεχώς ως ανεξάρτητη σχολή μέχρι το 1958 ενώ το 1953 μετονομάσθηκε σε Σχολή Εφέδρων Αξιωματικών (Σ.Ε.Α).
Τέλος, το Σεπτέμβριο του 1948 η Σ.Ε.Α προσαρτήθηκε στη Σχολή Ναυτιλίας και από το 1960 μετονομάσθηκε σε Σχολή Επικούρων Αξιωματικών (Σ.Ε.Α)."

----------


## phoenix85

Παιδια, θελω τα φωτα σας, αν βεβαια ξερετε...
Εχω τελειωσει ΑΕΝ/Α και θελω να παω ΣΕΑ, οταν λεει διπλωμα πλοιαρχου εμπορικου ναυτικου εννοει το διπλωμα απο τη σχολη ή την αδεια ασκησεως επαγγελματος που βγαζουμε απο τα μητρωα; Γιατι το δευτερο δεν το εχω!!! :Confused:  Ξερετε αν δεχονται το διπλωμα;

----------


## kouklentes

Συναδελφε οταν θα πας με το καλο να κοψεις την αναβολη σου τοτε θα σου ζητησουν το πτυχιο της σχολης (οχι το πιστοποιητικο που εχουμε βγαλει μετα).Αφου το καταθεσεις (φωτοτυπια ετσι)τοτε θα μεταταχθεις στις ταξεις του πολεμικου ναυτικου.Οταν θσ σου ερθει το χαρτι να παρουσιαστεις στο παλασκα τοτε καλο ειναι να εχεις μαζι σου ολα τα χαρτια που σου ζητουν στη πισω οψη του φυλλου καταταξεις.Εκει την πρωτη μερα θα δηλωσεις αποφοιτος Ε.Ν και θα επιλεγεις να πας για Σ.Ε.Α. Δηλαδη την επομενη μερα που οι αλλοι θα φυγουν για πορο εσυ θα μεινεις Παλασκα και θα βαλεις και τα βυσματα σου για να γινεις σιουρα Σ.Ε.Α.Οποτε ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## Michael

Υπάρχει ήδη ενότητα για ΣΕΑ, προτείνω να μεταφερθεί εκέι η συζήτηση

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=769

----------


## kouklentes

Ο Μιχαλης εχει δικιο οποτε οποιος θε΄λει μεταφερουμαι εκει τη συζητηση.Ειμαι ανοιχτος σε ερωτησεις μιας και υπηρετησα ως ΣΕΑ/Μ(ασε που δεν εχω απολυθει ακομα επισημα)

----------


## phoenix85

τελικα...χρειαζεται μονο το πτυχιο της σχολης οταν παρουσιαζεσαι; ή το χαρτι απο τα μητρωα; (το μπλε)! (αναβολη εκοψα)! 

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## Michael

Καλό είναι να κινήσεις τις διαδικασίες για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα (το μπλε). Πάντως έχω υπόψη μου περίπτωση ατόμου που τον πήραν ΣΕΑ μόνο με το πτυχίο της σχολής. Τότε όμως είχαν έλειψη από άτομα. Συνήθως όμως έχουν πλεόνασμα και όλοι έχουν κάποιο μικρό ή μεγάλο μέσο... συνεπώς πολύ πιθανόν να σταθούν στην έλειψη του διπλώματος και να πάρει άλλος την θέση. Στο στρατολογικό τους πήρες τηλέφωνο να σου πουν τι ισχύει επισήμως; Με όποιον μιλήσεις μην ξεχάσεις να ζήτησεις το όνομά του!

----------


## phoenix85

Τελικα εχωσα το βισμα μου και εμαθε, θελουν το χαρτι της σχολης ευτυχως! Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! Να κανω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση για το μπλε χαρτι θελει σωστικα προχωρημενα; και GO;

----------


## kouklentes

akou epeidei de 8ymamai kai egw akribws ,eixa parei ola ta xartia mou akoma kai thn yphresia sto fylladio se fwtotypies tis opoies kai eixa epikyrwsh se ena K.E.P opote oti kai na mou zhtousan hmoun kalymenos.Apla apo oti 8ymamai telika ta perissotera de xreiastikan

----------


## Michael

> Τελικα εχωσα το βισμα μου και εμαθε, θελουν το χαρτι της σχολης ευτυχως! Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! Να κανω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση για το μπλε χαρτι θελει σωστικα προχωρημενα; και GO;


Ναι, φυσικά.

----------


## phoenix85

Ποσο καιρο θελεις να γινεις ΣΕΑ απο την μερα που κατατασεσαι; κατι ακουσα για 4 μηνες ισχυει;

----------


## Michael

Εξόσων γνωρίζω, μέχρι προσφάτως ήταν περίπου δυο μήνες, με χωριστη εκπαίδευση στο παλάσκα και όχι στο πόρο όπως οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## kouklentes

einai akribws 44 meres .Toso diarkei h propaideusi twn SEA h opoia einia sto palaska(dld trli aggareia)giati feygoun oloi oi naytes gia poro kai menoun mono oi SEA opote ola ta kanoun oi SEA(T)

----------


## Apostolos

Προσέξετε τα χαρτιά σας. Εμένα δεν με ενημέρωσε κανεις. Εκτός όλλων των άλλων θέλουν και ένα χαρτί απο την Εισαγγελία που να λεεί ότι δέν έχεις κάποια πηνή κτλ (όχι Ποινικό Μυτρώο!) Βασικά πρίν κάνετε το κάθε τι μιλήστε με το βίσμα σας!

----------


## Michael

Το πιστοποιητικό μη φυγοδικίας προφανως, το οποίο όμως δεν μπορούν να το δώσουν από την εισαγγελία..!

----------


## k_chris

mono to pistopoihtiko xreiasthke 
prosoxh oxi to ptyxio 

twra an einai kala h oxi akomh de xerw  freskos eimai sth ydrografikh

----------


## ironmike

Kalispera katarxin.Eimai anthipoploiarxos E.N. kai ypiretisa th thiteia mou ws SEA/M.Sto parwn thelw na thiksw kapoia themata pou me provlimatisan se oti afora ston thesmo.Osoi eiste se dillhma gia to an tha prepei na pate i oxi SEA/M tha sas pw pws twra an ksanaekana thiteia den tha empaina SEA/M.Oi logoi :Surprised:  pio vasikos logos einai oti ta polemika ploia exoun teleiws diaforetikh nootropia sthn leitourgia tous,apo to pws douleyei o kosmos mexri to pws ginetai h vardia sthn gefyra.To gegonos ayto se vgazei apo ton rythmo pou exeis apokthsei se ena emporiko ploio ,poso mallon otan meta apo to prwto mparko san aksiwmatikos ,parousiasteis na kaneis th thiteia sou.Ksexnas pragmata pou einai aparathta gia th stadiodromia sou ,opws GMDSS ,IMO kai alla polla vasika.Epishs vgaineis ektos klimatos emporikou ploiou gt opws proanefera i nootropia sta polemika ploia einai teleiws diaforetikh.Enas allos logos einai ta xrhmata.Ta 523,91 eyrw thewrw oti einai polu liga gia to ergo pou prosfereis.Epishs mathimenos se diskoles katastaseis otan prospatheis na anoikseis ta matia stous monimous vriskeis kai ton mpela sou.Sygekrimena:gymnasio egataleipshs ploiou, pairnw anafores apo tis sxedies k parathrw oti sta kathikonta olwn den yparxei ENA atomo se dunami 45 na tis apeleytherwsei.Otan to anefera ayto ston yparxo i apanthsh tou itan :Ela Mixalh m......s les.Oson afora sthn ypiresia:kaneis 17 mino gia na pareis 7 mines k 20 hmeres ipiresia ,ektos an pas kyvernhths se P/K opou ekei pairneis 15.Telos i "kontra" metaksi polemikou kai emporikou naytikou ksekinaei mi sas pw apo th sxolh dokimwn akoma.Kanontas apofigh  sto polemiko karavi, kai katipon malista synenohshs me to emporiko me Ellhna synadelfo,emeina me to stoma anoixto otan akousa apo ton kyvernhth mou:"Mixalh na prosexeis, AYTOI den exoun mpesa....."Opws katalavainete me evgale eksw apo ta rouxa mou ayto kai kapoia stigmh anagastika na anevasw diplomata,filladia k ola ta phstopoihtika mou sth gefyra kai me entono yfos na tou eksigisw pws einai i douleia mou k pws plhrwnomai gia na to kanw ayto.Den tha sas kourasw allo, tha ithela na akousw gnwmes k apopseis.Eyxaristw polu kai oti thelete na rwtisete edw eimai.

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Δηλαδή κυβερνήτης ΣΕΑ/Μ στα Ρ/Κ παίρνει κάποιος υπηρεσία  15 μήνες?Δεν ισχύει 7-8 μήνες όπως στα άλλα πλοία?

----------


## ironmike

swsta.pairnei  15 mines enw an kanei se aplo karavi(faroploio,udrografiko, ydofofora  ,petrelaioforo, armatagwgo ,narkalieytiko )pairnei 7 k 20

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Έχω μπερδευτεί διότι στο post που ανήκει η ενότητα για τα Ρ/Κ του Π.Ν. αναφέρουν ότι η υπηρεσία είναι μεταξύ 6-8 μήνες.Πως μπορώ να βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι 15 μήνες?Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας αναφέρει σε ποιά υπηρεσία ανήκουν τα Ρ/Κ??Το διάστημα που εκπαιδεύται κάποιος στο Ρ/Κ για να ανλάβει κυβερνήτης παίρνει κανονικά υπηρεσία??Πόσο διαρκεί η εκπαίδευση για έναν ΣΕΑ/Μ για να αναλάβει κυβερνήτης?

----------


## alonso

ta pragmata einai apla.oloi pernoun 7 mines kai 20 imeres.autoi omos pou exoun paei kivernites mporoun na paroun oli tin upiresia sintaksimi.gia na paralaveis kivernitis apo tin imera pou pas stin monada pernaei kanena 20 imero me mina.analogos to pote tha vgalei o dioikitis entoli paradoseis ploion...

----------


## quicksilver

εγω φιλε εμπειρικα αναφερω οτι επερνα 1200 ευρο κοντα  το μηνα με τα πλευσιμα 45 πλευσιμες μερες στο διμηνο και τις 15 που μενουν βαρδια μεσα για να πανε οι μονιμοι στα σπιτια τους....ενα χρονο σε καραβι μεσα σε υδρογραφικο δυο φορες σπιτι πηγα....και στα δυο απτα τρια  μαλιστα στραβων και ναυτιλος,ημουν και στους παπαδες με το ελικοπτερο τοτε στη γεφυρα του ναυτιλου για την ανεργεση του..
για να μη μακρυγορω λεω οτι σεα αξιζει αν εχεις βυσμα...εμενα μου κοβονταν συνεχεια οι μεταθεσεις για στερια...απο τσαμπουκα του κυβερνητη μου μεχρι που εσπασε η μηχανη του καραβιου και βγηκαμε εκα και τοτε πηρα μεταθεση στους 12 μηνες και 7 μερες για ΝΔΑ...2004-2005..τα λεφτα μετα πεσανε στα βασικα 500+κατι...πεινα!!!!!με το καραβι ειχα βαλει παλι καλα και στη ακρη... ειχα καιι φιλο που ηταν σεα σε νησι ιονιου υπεθυνος για το παρκιν της βασης..0800-1400...μετα σπιτι..αν εχεις βυσμα διαβαινε!!!:-Dαλλιως καλυτερα ναυτακι και σπιτι...

----------


## Phantom

> ta pragmata einai apla.oloi pernoun 7 mines kai 20 imeres.autoi omos pou exoun paei kivernites mporoun na paroun oli tin upiresia sintaksimi.gia na paralaveis kivernitis apo tin imera pou pas stin monada pernaei kanena 20 imero me mina.analogos to pote tha vgalei o dioikitis entoli paradoseis ploion...


ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΑΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ 12 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ Β'. ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΩΣ ΣΕΑ/Μ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΠΕΤΟ(ΔΛΔ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ) ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΤΑΝ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΠΙΛΕΞΩ. Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ Η ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΚΤΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ, ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΒΟΗΘΗΣΗΣ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΩΝ (ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ. ΟΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ironmike ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΛΑΟΣ ''ΚΟΡΑΚΑΣ ΚΟΡΑΚΟΥ ΜΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ...'' ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ...

----------


## Γιώργης

> ΣΕΑ(Μ) σημαίνει (για όσους τυχόν δεν γνωρίζουν) Σημαιοφόρος Επίκουρος Αξιωματικός (Μάχιμος). Μπαίνωντας κανείς στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ δεν βρίσκει καμμιά σχετική αναφορά για το ποιοί είναι κτλ. Εδώ μπορούμε να συζητάμε για τι είναι, πως γίνεται κανείς, ποιά είναι τα προβλήματα τους, ποιά η ιστορία τους και η συνεισφορά τους στο ΠΝ και την χώρα μας και γιατί όχι, όσοι είναι εν ενεργεία, να γνωριστούν και να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους. Δεκτές και άλλες ειδικότητες (π.χ.ΣΕΑ(Ι)) αν θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν.
> 
> Ανοίξαμε λοιπόν και σας περιμένουμε!
> 
> Εκφράστε τις απορίες σας, τις ερωτήσεις σας, τα σχόλιά σας.


εμένα μου έχουν δημιουργηθεί οι εξής απορίες:
πόσα,ποιά και πόσο διαρκεί το καθένα από τα στάδια της θητείας ενός επίκουρου σημαιοφόρου;
έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτά->  http://www.army.gr/default.php?pname=ThitiaSt&la=1   ή όχι...
Επίσης ποιές είναι οι πιο περιζήτητες ειδικότητες από τους επίκουρους αξιωματικούς και αν αυτές 'απαιτούν' βύσμα
και τέλος η υπηρεσία ναυτονομίας ή ο κυβερνήτης σε υδροφόρο,ρυμουλκό ή η αεροπορία ναυτικού θεωρούνται εξεζητημένα άρα και δυσπρόσιτα πόστα;
προκαταβολικώς ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

Μην μπερδέυεις τον στρατό ξηρας με το ναυτικό. Δέν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. Στο ΠΝ αν έχεις πολύ καλο βύσμα (υπουργο κτλ) τότε περνάς τις εξετάσεις και μένεις Παλάσκα για 2 μήνες για προπεδευση και σχολειο ΣΕΑ/Μ. Μετά λαμβάνεις τον βαθμό του Επικουρου Σημαιοφόρου και σε μια βδομάδα πέρνεις την μετάθεση για πλοίο ή υπηρεσία. Εδώ ξαναμπαίνει το βύσμα σου για να πάς στην υπηρεσία που θές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Επειδή κλείνουν πολλά κέντρα εκπαίδευσης γιά οικονομία,η προπαίδευση γίνεται πλέον στην Αεροπορία...
Ναύτης στην Τρίπολη(!), είπατε τίποτα;;
Γιά τις ειδικότητες των ΣΕΑ που λέει ο φίλος Μichael,εδώ κ πολλά χρόνια υπάρχει μόνο μάχιμος.
Μηχανικοί, ιατροί έχουν καταργηθεί απ' όσο ξέρω.

----------


## roussosf

> Ναύτης στην Τρίπολη(!), είπατε τίποτα;;


αυτό το άκουσα την περασμένη Κυριακή και τρελάθηκα..............
όσον αφορά τους ΣΕΑ 
αν υπάρχει δυνατό 8αρι  αξίζει να το ρισκάρεις 
γιατί υπάρχει η περίπτωση να γίνεις ΣΕΑ και να πας σε υπηρεσία ξηράς οπότε πάνε όλα χαμένα
τώρα με την 12μηνη θητεία νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει να φας το παλούκι για να κερδίσεις 8 μήνες υπηρεσία θάλασσας

----------


## Γιώργης

> Μην μπερδέυεις τον στρατό ξηρας με το ναυτικό. Δέν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. Στο ΠΝ αν έχεις πολύ καλο βύσμα (υπουργο κτλ) τότε περνάς τις εξετάσεις και μένεις Παλάσκα για 2 μήνες για προπεδευση και σχολειο ΣΕΑ/Μ. Μετά λαμβάνεις τον βαθμό του Επικουρου Σημαιοφόρου και σε μια βδομάδα πέρνεις την μετάθεση για πλοίο ή υπηρεσία. Εδώ ξαναμπαίνει το βύσμα σου για να πάς στην υπηρεσία που θές.


Δεν έγινα συγκεκριμένος  :Apologetic: 
Ας υποθέσουμε πως εχω τελειώσει την ακαδημία εμπορικού ναυτικού και κατέχω τον βαθμό το ανθυποπλοιάρχου.
Αφού ενημερώσω το στρατολογικό μου γραφείο και κληθώ από το Π.Ν. πάλι θα χρειαστώ το πολύ καλο βύσμα (για ΣΕΑ/Μ) που προανέφερες;
Ευχαριστώ *Apostolos* 
 :Beguiled:  :Beguiled:  :Beguiled:

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντα ότι αφορά το Στρατό θέλει βύσμα
Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι έχει μειωθεί πολύ η θητεία και αρκετοί αποφευγουν να δηλώσουν για ΣΕΑ αφου πρέπει να κάνεις 17 μήνες. Εμείς ξεκινήσαμε 88 άτομα και πήρε τελικά 25
Φυσικά δέν αλλάζω την τεράστια εμπειρία που κέρδισα εκει...
Μια πρόταση: Μην πάς ΠΝ αν δέν έχεις κάνει 1-2 μπάρκα ώς ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Θα σε φάνε λάχανο τα πιλάφια αφου θα είσαι εντελώς ανίδεος απο Γέφυρες και ευθύνες και το εκμεταλευονται με το χειρότερο βαθμό. Εγώ είχε ήδη 1 χρόνο υπηρεσία και δεν τόλμησε κανεις να υψώσει ανάστημα

----------


## despo

Καλά όλοι μας λίγο πολύ γνωρίζουμε οτι έχουν βαλθεί -αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ηδη- να διαλύσουν το στρατό, αλλά ναύτης και Τρίπολη ουτε στα όνειρά μας !!!

----------


## Γιώργης

> Πάντα ότι αφορά το Στρατό θέλει βύσμα
> Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι έχει μειωθεί πολύ η θητεία και αρκετοί αποφευγουν να δηλώσουν για ΣΕΑ αφου πρέπει να κάνεις 17 μήνες. Εμείς ξεκινήσαμε 88 άτομα και πήρε τελικά 25
> Φυσικά δέν αλλάζω την τεράστια εμπειρία που κέρδισα εκει...
> Μια πρόταση: Μην πάς ΠΝ αν δέν έχεις κάνει 1-2 μπάρκα ώς ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Θα σε φάνε λάχανο τα πιλάφια αφου θα είσαι εντελώς ανίδεος απο Γέφυρες και ευθύνες και το εκμεταλευονται με το χειρότερο βαθμό. Εγώ είχε ήδη 1 χρόνο υπηρεσία και δεν τόλμησε κανεις να υψώσει ανάστημα


σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Fat: 
-αυτό για τα μπάρκα το σκέφτηκα και εγώ και για εμπειρία αλλα και για φράγκα καθώς στο στρατό θα ξοδέψεις σαφώς περισσότερα από τα χρήματα που θα σου δώσουνε εκεί.
-"Φυσικά δεν αλλάζω την τεράστια εμπειρία που κέρδισα εκεί" 
επειδή θέλω κι εγώ καλές αναμνήσεις από την θητεία και μάλλον σαν ΣΕΑ αποκτάς πληθώρα από αυτές 
να το δοκίμασω ή θα απογοητυτώ(διώχνοντας με αφού δεν έχω βύσμα για ΣΕΑ);
 :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Michael

> εμένα μου έχουν δημιουργηθεί οι εξής απορίες:
> πόσα,ποιά και πόσο διαρκεί το καθένα από τα στάδια της θητείας ενός επίκουρου σημαιοφόρου;
> έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτά->  http://www.army.gr/default.php?pname=ThitiaSt&la=1   ή όχι...
> Επίσης ποιές είναι οι πιο περιζήτητες ειδικότητες από τους επίκουρους αξιωματικούς και αν αυτές 'απαιτούν' βύσμα
> και τέλος η υπηρεσία ναυτονομίας ή ο κυβερνήτης σε υδροφόρο,ρυμουλκό ή η αεροπορία ναυτικού θεωρούνται εξεζητημένα άρα και δυσπρόσιτα πόστα;
> προκαταβολικώς ευχαριστώ


Kαταρχήν να σε ενημερώσω ότι πανε αρκετά πλέον χρόνια από τότε που ήμουν ΣΕΑ και ξεκίνησα αυτό το θέμα και από τότε έχουν υπάρξει αρκετές αλλαγές που δεν τις έχω παρακολουθήσει από κοντά. Συνεπώς πολύ καλύτερα θα μπορέσει να σε ενημερώσει ειτέ κάποιος που υπηρετεί  ή που υπηρέτησε προσφατα ως ΣΕΑ είτε αν απευθυνθείς κατευθείαν στο πολεμικό ναυτικό. Πάντως, από όσα γνωρίζω από τρίτους και λιγο πολύ με κάλυψαν και οι προλαλήσαντες, κάνεις 17 μήνες θητεία αντί για 12 και οι δυο π΄ρωτοι μήνες είναι εκπάιδευση σε σχολείο στο παλάσκα και μετά περνεις μετάθεση για την υπηρεσία. Στην σχολή των σεα έχει εξετάσεις για να μπεις και εξετάσεις για να βγείς. Βασικά μετράει το μέσο και δη το μεγάλο μέσο. Προσωπικά δεν έβαλα μέσο (λόγω μιας ιδιαίτερης ιδεολογίας που με διακατέχει) αλλά θες λίγο το ότι στην σειρά μου έίμασταν λιγότεροι από αυτούς που χρειαζόταν, θες το ότι τα πηγά όχι ασχημα ή μέτρια στις εξετάσεις, θες ότι με συμπαθησαν λιγάκι, θες το ότι μόλις είχα ξεμπαρκάρει από γκαζάδικό με συνεχόμενη υπηρεσία διψήφιου αριθμού μηνών και ήμουν στην τσίτα και δη έτοιμός να φτάσω στα (νομικά) άκρα αν γινόταν λαμογιά και αυτό το γνώριζαν διότι είχαμε και μια προηγούμενη διένεξη για το αν ήμουν ανυπότακτός ή όχι, ε τελικά με πήραν κανονικά και μου δώσαν και την καλύτερη μετάθεση (αν και εγώ δεν την ζήτησα). Πάντως πάντα άκουγα όλους να μιλάνε για να μέσο... 
Για το θέμα των εμπειριων, εξάρτάται που θα είσαι και πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι έιναι καλύερα από το να κάνεις 12 μηνο αντί για 17 μήνο και και να πας γρηγορά να ξαναμπαρκάρεις για λεφτα και υπηρεσία.
Σχετικά με την αεροπορία ναυτικού, δηλ. τα ελικόπτερα, δεν γνωριζω να πέρνουν σεα πα΄ρα  μόνο μόνο για ειδικής μονιμότητας με συμβόλαιο για 18 χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω πάντως με όλα τις περικόπές που γίνωνται αν αξίζει να πάει κανέις και δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα υπάρχει αυτό ή αν πέρνουν πλέον από τους μόνιμους. Για κυβερνήτες έχω ακούσει, δεν ξέρω αν ευσταθεί, πως πλέον δεν πέρνουν. Όπως και να έχει επειδή, αν καταλαβα δεν έχεις ακόμα τελείώσει την εμποροπλοιάρχων, τελείωσέ την, κάνε καναδυο μπμάρκα ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος και μετά ξαναψάξτο, διότι μέχρι τότε πολλά μπορούν να έχουν αλλάξει.
Ο,τι και αν κάνεις πάντως σου έυχωμα καλή σταδιοδρομία.

----------


## LNGmania

Τι ισχυει τωρα περι ΣΕΑ. Αμα νομιζεις οτι θα αποκτησεις εμπειρια και ικανοτητες τοτε εχεις ψευδαισθησεις... 1ον πλεον κανεις 18 μηνες θητεια, 2ον παιρνεις 480 ευρω τον μηνα ( καλο μονο αμα εισαι ανεργος εξω), 3ον δεν μας κανουν πλεον κυβερνητες γιατι ολοι οι μονιμοι ΕΠΟΠ κυνηγανε τα ποστα αυτα ως τα πιο βολεμενα και ανετα και επειδη μας εχουν για ασχετους σε θεματα διοικησης..., 4ον σαν υπαρχος οταν λειπει ο κυβερνητης στο σπιτι μετα τις 2 το μεσημερι σαν καλος δημοσιος υπαλληλος που ειναι εσυ πηζει να πηγαινεις μπρος πισω με το ρυμουλκο οπου τους ερθει και μπορουν ακομα και σε οποιαδηποτε σου αδεια σου κανουν ανακληση αδειας και να σε φερουν παλι πισω να κανεις εσυ την βαρδια του και εκεινος να επικαλεσθει οτι θελει και να την βγαλει καθαρη (αρρωστια, κλπ.), 5ον μαθαινεις μια νοοτροπια που εφερε την Ελλαδα εδω που ειμαστε και αμα την μεταφερουμε για τα καλα στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια δεν θα προκοψουμε, 6ον Σε περιπτωση χειρισμων με ρυμουλκο πχ οπου εσυ το κυβερνας και κανεις καποια ζημια σε αλλο πλοιο λογω μηχανικης βλαβης του ρυμουλκου περνας ναυτοδικειο με πειθαρχικες κυρωσεις εως και στερηση ασκησεως επαγγελματος για κατι που εσυ δεν εφταιγες εξαρχης για να μην κατηγορηθει το ΠΝ και αυτοι που κανουν την συντηρηση και επικαλουνται την οικονομικη κατασταση  και φυσικα παιρνεις την μιση θητεια που υπηρετεις (δηλαδη καλυτερα 9μηνες ΣΞ και να τελειωνεις γρηγορα για να ξαναμπαρκαρεις παρα αυτο).

----------


## Γιώργης

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Όντως δεν έχω τελειώσει και σκέφτομαι να παω στρατό ξηράς ειδικές να τελειώνω  :Fat:

----------


## padelis234

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με καλές θάλασσες,έχω δίπλωμα και υπηρεσία Ανθ/χου Ε.Ν.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν ο μισθός είναι 480 ευρώ για ΣΕΑ όπως λέγεται παραπάνω (έχω ακούσει κάτι για 100 ευρώ τώρα τελευταία), και επειδή έλειπα μπάρκο έχω χάσει κάποιες εξελίξεις.
Επίσης τί πιθανότητες υπάρχουν κάποιος να πάει Αθήνα (Σαλαμίνα) αν μένει εδώ?Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει ότι το 80% το στέλνουν εδώ.Ακόμη αν ξέρει κάποιος με ποιό τρόπο μπορεί κάποιος να μεταπηδήσει από το Ε.Ν στο Π.Ν (επαγγελματικά),μισθούς στο περίπου κλπ.Δυστυχώς από το site του Π.Ν δεν έβγαλα άκρη..Α και κάτι τελευταίο,αν κόψω την αναβολή Γενάρη,προλαβαίνω την σειρά του Μαρτίου ή πάω καρφί για Μάιο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Cocksure:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλημέρα κ Καλή Χρονιά padelis 234.
Λογικά οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι γιά Σαλαμίνα αφού το περισσότερο μέρος του ΠΝ είναι μαζεμένο εκεί κ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αττικής. Η επόμενη περίπτωση είναι Κρήτη.
Δεν νομίζω να παίρνουν από ανακατάταξη πλέον.

----------


## SteliosK

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με καλές θάλασσες,έχω δίπλωμα και υπηρεσία Ανθ/χου Ε.Ν.
> Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν ο μισθός είναι 480 ευρώ για ΣΕΑ όπως λέγεται παραπάνω (έχω ακούσει κάτι για 100 ευρώ τώρα τελευταία), και επειδή έλειπα μπάρκο έχω χάσει κάποιες εξελίξεις.
> Επίσης τί πιθανότητες υπάρχουν κάποιος να πάει Αθήνα (Σαλαμίνα) αν μένει εδώ?Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει ότι το 80% το στέλνουν εδώ.Ακόμη αν ξέρει κάποιος με ποιό τρόπο μπορεί κάποιος να μεταπηδήσει από το Ε.Ν στο Π.Ν (επαγγελματικά),μισθούς στο περίπου κλπ.Δυστυχώς από το site του Π.Ν δεν έβγαλα άκρη..Α και κάτι τελευταίο,αν κόψω την αναβολή Γενάρη,προλαβαίνω την σειρά του Μαρτίου ή πάω καρφί για Μάιο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Kαλησπέρα
Ο μισθός είναι 480 ευρώ
Αν δηλώσεις να πας ΣΕΑ θα σε στείλουν ή Σαλαμίνα ή Κρήτη.(τους περισσότερους τους στέλνουν Σαλαμίνα)
Οι μισθοί του ΠΝ σε σχέση με το ΕΝ έχουν αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά.
Κόψε την αναβολή όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς για να πας τον Μάρτιο.

----------


## Alexandros K

Καλησπερα

Τελειωνει η αναβολη μου στο τελος του χρονου και βρισκομαι σε διλλημα, αν θα πρεπει να παω απλος ναυτης, να δηλωσω παραμεθοριο η να δηλωσω ΣΕΑ. Οποιος γνωριζει για τα σημερινα δεδομενα( θητεια -μισθος - μοναδες κτλ) σας παρακαλω ας μου απαντησει, μπας και βγαλω ακρη.

Να σημειωσω οτι ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος με αρκετους μηνες θαλασσια υπηρεσια

Ολες οι πληροφοριες θα μου φανουν χρησιμες αρκει να ειναι για τα σημερινα δεδομενα, επαναλαμβανω

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## padelis234

Καλησπέρα, η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής με τα τωρινά δεδομένα (Γ'ΕΣΣΟ'14)

Αρχικά θα πας Πόρο για προεκπαίδευση (25 ημέρες περίπου) και έπειτα πας στον Κανελλόπουλο για να εκπαιδευτείς για ΣΕΑ. 
Μέχρι τώρα η εκπαίδευση είναι περίπου 40 ημέρες και είσαι 2 ημέρες μέσα/1 έξω. Τα πρωινά παρακολουθείς μαθήματα 7ωρα
και τελειώνεις το μάθημά σου κατά τις 2. Από εκεί και πέρα εξαρτάται για το αν θα έχεις σκοπιά 19.00-01.00 ή 20.00-02.00
γιατί μετά το μάθημα ανήκεις στον Κανελλόπουλο (η σχολή ΣΕΑ ανήκει Παλάσκα). Φυσικά σε κάνουν μπαλάκι και μπορούν
να σε βάλουν και σε αγγαρείες κλπ. Εγώ ήμουν από τους άτυχους γιατί ήμασταν μικρή σειρά,οπότε όταν μπεις εσύ ίσως τα
πράγματα είναι καλύτερα από αυτή την άποψη.

Ξέχασα να σου πω ότι δίνεις εξετάσεις πριν μπεις ΣΕΑ σε Ναυτιλία,ΔΚΑΣ,Αγγλικά,Έκθεση και ψυχοτεχνικά. Δεν είναι τίποτα
το ιδιαίτερο και την ύλη θα την πάρεις από τον Πόρο όταν δηλώσεις για ΣΕΑ. Δεν υπάρχουν περίπτωση να μην σε πάρουν
γιατί χρειάζονται άτομα και σειρά με σειρά δηλώνουν όλο και λιγότεροι.

Όσο θα εκπαιδεύεσαι στην ουσία είσαι ακόμη ναύτης όποτε δεν έχεις και πολλά προνόμια.Μην περιμένεις ότι θα σε αντιμετωπίσουν
και πολύ διαφορετικά στον Κανελλόπουλο αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται από το σε τί κόσμο θα πέσεις. Σ/Κ αν είσαι ένδων παίζει να
κάνετε και 2 6ωριες βάρδια.  :Mask: 

Όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα θα δηλώσετε για το πού θέλετε να πάτε. Μπορείς να δηλώσεις Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, Ναύσταθμο
Κρήτης, Λέρο (υπάρχει μόνο 1 ρυμουλκό), κάποιοι που έχουν χοντρό βύσμα δηλώνουν και Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ή Ναυτ.Διευθ.
Βορείου Ελλάδος (Θεσ/νίκη). Γενικά το βύσμα παίζει ρόλο στα ΠΑΝΤΑ.  :Indecisiveness:  
Ότι και να δηλώσεις όπου θέλουν θα σε στείλουν. Θα κάνετε επίσης δοκιμαστικό με ρυμουλκό κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, και θα σας
ρωτήσουν ποιος θέλει ή είναι ικανός για κυβερνητικό.

Μετά αφού τελειώσετε παίρνετε άδεια καμιά εβδομάδα και επιστρέφεις Κανελλόπουλο όπου και περιμένεις να δεις πότε θα έρθει
το φύλλο πορείας.Εμάς δυστυχώς μας ήρθε αμέσως και φύγαμε για τις μονάδες μας. Από εκεί και πέρα θα πας Ύπαρχος/Κυβερνήτης
ή Α/Φ σε ότι πλοία κάτσει και σε έχουν ανάγκη (Ρ/Κ, Μεταφοράς Προσωπικού, Πετρελαιοφόρα, Υδροφόρα, οτιδήποτε) και εννοείται
Σαλαμίνα ή Κρήτη.

Θα αρχίζεις να πληρώνεσαι κάνα 3μηνο αφού παρουσιαστείς, είναι περίπου 486ευρώ / μήνα, τα παίρνεις αναδρομικά, οπότε τον 4ο 
μήνα περίπου θα πάρεις 2000...Τώρα για το πού είναι καλά δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω γιατί άλλα σου λένε και άλλα βλέπεις.
Απ'ότι θα κατάλαβες είναι πoυ θα τύχεις πραγματικά.  :Cocksure: 

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα στα περισσότερα..καλη θητεία

----------

